# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Ikan Doitsu Vs Ikan Sumatra

## Lufendy

Saya punya kolam koi 10 ton dan saya isi sekitar 20 ekor ikan sumatra sebagai pembasmi kutu alami. Dulu sempet punya shusui, saya sering perhatikan kok dikejar2 ikan sumatra, saya kira ada kutunya. Eh malamnya ikan shusuinya lompat keluar dari kolam dan besok paginya saya liat badannya merah semua. Apakah semua ikan koi doitsu tidak bisa digabungkan dengan ikan sumatra? Langkah apa yg harus saya lakuin? Kurangi jumlah ikan sumatranya atau malah sebaiknya tidak pakai sama sekali? Karena saya kepengen lagi pelihara ikan koi doitsu. Terimakasih atas masukannya para suhu koi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lufendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lufendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

